

The Skateboard Test - chrisyeh
http://chrisyeh.blogspot.com/2013/05/the-skateboard-test.html

======
heldrida
Hey! Interesting, I've been doing this all my life, now moved to London, still
doing the same. Actually I think one of the reasons I got this job in this
agency was because of my Skateboard. It's funny to find other people like us
:) I skate street btw, I'm a web dev. Also, another interesting fact is people
usually get surprise once I say I'm a developer and not a designer, in this
context of the agency... mostly because of the way I look...

~~~
patrocles
lol. Imagine Chris Yeh as your dad. And what life with a bunch of filters
would be like...

I got the opposite lesson out of skating since we had to negotiate with cops
all the time.

It's 3 in the morning, you want to skate some plaza, and the only thing
stopping you is the cop on his beat. As soon as I found the cop, I'd go ask
him if skating here was fine, or if somewhere else was better.

The cop that gets stuck with a city beat at zero dark thirty is either the
n00b or did something stupid and isn't super happy with Authority. On top of
that, the only people awake at this hour are drunks, bums, and skaters. Given
a reasonable skater, which one would you prefer to talk with?

I knew that if I was the least irritating of the options, I had good chances
at being cut some slack. So, there's no way I would front some attitude or do
anything that would deviate from the "nice kid who happens to be on a
skateboard" image.

Filters are the opposite of useful since they drop so many people who could
make a positive impact if you structured the encounter properly.

------
rongenre
I grew out my [male] hair from when I started in the valley at 22 to about 35,
when it became too much of a pain. It started out as ego, but progressed to
being a low-pass filter for people I'd have issues with.

------
jacalata
But if you build killer product but hate people who skateboard, what then?

